# **** Some Fellas Have Dogs ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was mill'in a double burl on a doug fir log along with a bit of ponderosa blue stain this afternoon, and my mill pet just didnt seem to want to get outta the way. Some fellas have a dog or two hang'in around--- and even a cat to chuck slabs at. My rope horse was just under my feet all day today--- I keep tell'in him to beat it, but he just doesn't listen some days.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Does he set for you?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As long as you're not under his feet...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., I'm sure when he's staring off in the distance you're looking also.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!! Beautiful Horse and pic of him. Very nice.--------Back in "54" one of my Dad's Bays had a colt and he was a Buckskin. He and I grew up together. I had the job of breaking him to saddle. I often wounder how many miles he and I put on together. After H.S. I joined the Marines in "66" and Dad had to sell him. We had so many good times him and I. Named him Dusty when he was born---still remember most--------Sorry for running off--Back to your post---Yours is one Beautiful Paint ---Thanks for Sharing*

*svb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I do my best to stay outta there Glenn.lol.

They get to be a pretty good pal with ya after have'in them for so long Skip. He's been here for 25 years now and well known around the county. He can still make a grass rope sing when ya drop a loop on a big old steer--- ya just gotta show these young'in's how its done some days. His son (pic) is 17 now and wont bring any shame to the outfit when he's in the rocks and brush after some old wild cow.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*He's the split'en image of DAD for sure----Great Pic of him----------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Overo ? 
Beautiful horses Dave.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- their both Overo Don, and both are Stallions--- studs have a bit more git up and go than the mares or geldings.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could post more pics of them Dave. I haven’t ever really had a desire to have a horse, maybe a horsewoman at one point but I come back to this thread now and again just to see them again. Beautiful!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful paints.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll have to dig around and see if I can find a few more pictures of the old fella in his younger days Don--- I gotta warn ya though--- some of those photos are with my old camera.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. The etch-a sketch ?

Any pics would be appreciated my friend.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here ya go Don--- first picture is a little while ago of the old fella be'in tuff and show'in off to a two year old stallion I was break'in to saddle. Second is of one of his sons lean'in over a corral to chump Miss K over so she'd dish up some more grain cubes. A couple more when I find them in this thing.lol.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MAN THEY ARE PRETTY--------thanks for sharing those pics*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks spunky!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave. It’s interesting the more I read on the Paint horse and the variations. Did you or Miss Kim do shows ? I use the term shows broadly as I’m fairly ignorant of the terminology associated with all the different types of, shall we say, horse gatherings. My experiences with horses is mostly limited to being thrown off.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We don't do the shows Don--- we leave that to the rich and famous that think they know everything there is to know about equines.lol.

We've always bred for work'in stock. The stallions we have usually throw lots of color--- that's been good for sales. Miss K has sold horses to folks all over the U.S.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Somehow I knew you weren't the show type. Me neither, to much BS and politics


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you using a wood miser mill ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a Woodland Mills HM130 Rick. Mostly been mill'in live edge Aspen and bug bit (blue stain) Ponderosa to sell to the desert folks down in the Springs. I have a 1000 acre timber lease that has lots of old growth Doug Fir I cut furniture lumber and timber frame barn beams.

Keeps me fairly busy--- these old bones get to feel'in it though at the end of the day sometimes.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My neighbor where I'm cutting wood from, his brother has a wood mizer model 28 I think and was talking with him yesterday, he has trouble getting belts for it and only knows of one supplier that can supply them, I told him that you cut a lot of wood so would ask you about sources of suppliers that don't want a arm and a leg for parts.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As belt prices go--- I didn't think the belts on a LT28 were that expensive--- woodmizer is usually high on their ship'in.

Have him check out V-belt supply.com or see what his local auto parts store will price him. Be sure he gets a cogged belt price.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

a friend on mine uses one of the mills and told me he buys the blade on a roll and the cuts and welds the end together.


----------

